# Would you live in the UAE after retirement?



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I know it's a long way off for most of us but just trying to figure out how expats feel about the UAE, the way they are treated, the lifestyles they live, the good and the bad.. weight everything out and at the end would you consider UAE to be your home and live there after retiring?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

very good question
i think it's worth a thought

but yes, it's a long way to go 
i wouldn't want and definitely cannot make a decision these days
first of all i would have to start some extensive research on the benefits and all that

furthermore, you will never know what dubai is going to look like in let's say 30-50 years

and there is much more on the world to discover, even for retired people
i don't even know if i want to spend my last years in europe
from a hospitality student's perspective, obviously not, but....

one thing is for sure though, i will always look back to what i have experienced here and it gave and will give me a lot, so i will always keep dubai in my mind for the rest of my life

and yes, i would consider it as possible!


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i would definately consider living there

but being a regular forumer and reading articles of the negative side's of UAE or more specifically dubai, it does dent my ambition to live there one day. but inshallah i will make an effort to live there sometime in my life! maybe after i graduate as an architect or after i have my wife and kids! who knows!!?!?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Not after retirement. I would like to live now in Dubai. 

When i retire i would like to live near a lake with a view on Mt Fuji.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

hell no, I'd be treated like an alien, not be allowed to practise my religion and will have a very limited sense of freedom


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

kashyap3 said:


> hell no, I'd be treated like an alien, not be allowed to practise my religion and will have a very limited sense of freedom


What?

Are you an expat living in Dubai? Krazy's question is directed towards them.

I believe that 80% of UAE's population is born outside the country. 
There is no restriction on practicing one's religion.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> Not after retirement. I would like to live now in Dubai.
> 
> When i retire i would like to live near a lake with a view on Mt Fuji.


too remote, nice for a year or 2 but i prefer near a marina with a view of the palm


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Dubai_Steve said:


> too remote, nice for a year or 2 but i prefer near a marina with a view of the palm


I wouldn`t call a place remote that is only 30 minutes away from the worlds largest, worlds richest, worlds most modern and worlds best city


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Suncity said:


> What?
> 
> Are you an expat living in Dubai? Krazy's question is directed towards them.
> 
> ...


I have lived in Dubai for a short period of time
~2 months

no restriction in practising one's religion?
is that why there are virtually no temples or other religious buildings other than mosques present?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ kindly refrain from spoiling the thread. You want your religious freedom, please do live in your hyderabad, bombay or wherever it is that you're from in India. UAE is a muslim country by constitution and the fact that hindus are allowed to have their own temple, idols in their shops and offices, religious gatherings etc... is something the hindu community should be very greatful for considering the strict no-no is Islam when it comes to idols. 

Back to the topic now. Tom Green I agree - Dubai is a great place to be right now especially if you're young. No doubt a lot of people would love to spend the prime of their lives in this country. However, what I'm interested in knowing is how many people on this forum love this country more than just the passion with the rising scrapers and the city glamor. Personally, I have spent the first 18 years of my life in the UAE - both Abu Dhabi and Dubai. And even after spending about 5 years in the US now, I really haven't been able to let go of this place and am hoping that someday I'll have the oppurtunity to go back.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

kashyap3 said:


> I have lived in Dubai for a short period of time
> ~2 months
> 
> no restriction in practising one's religion?
> is that why there are virtually no temples or other religious buildings other than mosques present?



sorry but you are an idoit.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ let it go... continue with the topic


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

kashyap3 said:


> I have lived in Dubai for a short period of time
> ~2 months
> 
> no restriction in practising one's religion?
> is that why there are virtually no temples or other religious buildings other than mosques present?


there are atleast 2 temples in dubai


----------



## kano (Dec 7, 2005)

^^^ i have been to dubai and to temples there are no restrictions inside the temples...so u can practice yr religon...but lets not get into this too much


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

Am Emirati... and If i wanna live somewhere beside UAE.. i think i will go Bali


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

cant say for sure where id like to live but the UAE is a definite option. if i were rich enough to have multiple residences throughout the UAE and Dubai, id say that i most probably would live in dubai


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, but half year in Dubai and half year in Tahiti.
:cheers:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

why Tahiti?


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, but I definately want to travel this side of the world, I think my base will be in Dubai, however be traveling alot of the year.


----------



## skybo (Jul 30, 2005)

^^ Based in Dubai n travelling a lot ... tempting!


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah that would be fantastic, but only from November to April. Otherwise to damn hot for an old person.


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Krazy said:


> why Tahiti?


This is Tahiti :















































..like a Paradise...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ looks nice but not my taste... I'm an urban guy ... I need the giant skyscrapers


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

I am Emirati and ı would like to live in one of the palms ıslands ^_^


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Maybe ~ 
j/k i am an emarati


----------

